# BBQ Bus!!



## boozer (Feb 27, 2014)

Well fellas, with the kitchen, BBQ cooker, and commissary all ready to rock. (and the catering has been good so far!) It's time to hit the streets. And here she is, my barbecue bus!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice Bus!  

Congratulations.  Got any pictures of the insides you're willing to share?


----------



## boozer (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure!  Tomorrow I'll get a bunch of pics of the kitchen.  It was a ton of work getting it from Oklahoma City code to Omaha code. I'm pretty proud of it too, as all that work was done by myself.  Not to mention replacing the starter, radiator,  ignition relay, and catalytic converter.  And removing the greasy flat topper, and replacing it with a work table.


----------



## Bosko (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice, would be cool to do some engine work and get that baby to pull high 10's in the 1/4........


----------



## boozer (Feb 28, 2014)

Bosko said:


> Nice, would be cool to do some engine work and get that baby to pull high 10's in the 1/4........


 LOL! Well, while i won't be seeing 10's, She has a brand new 6.8 HP triton V10 crate motor ($11,000!) that's rated at 475 horses +457 fp torque. I'm not gonna blow the doors off any hot rod cars, but this food truck runs like a raped ape! The CNG fuel system is awesome, It gets better mileage than my v6 ranger, which runs on E85, but CNG is still cheaper!


----------



## boozer (Feb 28, 2014)

Bob In Fla. said:


> Nice Bus!
> 
> Congratulations.  Got any pictures of the insides you're willing to share?


here's some pics of the kitchen


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome looking bus, Congrats!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 28, 2014)

That is very cool.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 1, 2014)

Very cool Boozer!


----------



## Griff (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 3, 2014)

I like!


----------



## Nascarfantom99 (Mar 3, 2014)

I see your using a Lang smoker. Hows that working for you so far. I bought a Lang 84 and made it longer myself. Now my cooking area is 12 feet long.


----------



## boozer (Mar 3, 2014)

Nascarfantom99 said:


> I see your using a Lang smoker. Hows that working for you so far. I bought a Lang 84 and made it longer myself. Now my cooking area is 12 feet long.



Sweet fabrication job! I have the 60 with the chargriller, and I freakin love it! No goofing with vents, nice even heat, and smoke flavor from the RF setup. My only complaint is that the  the latch on the firebox door gets stuck sometimes,  and I have to fight it a bit to get it open.  Other than that I couldn't be happier. Hopefully I will eventually get busy enough to upgrade to the one you have!


----------



## Nascarfantom99 (Mar 3, 2014)

do you like your chargrill? i ended up adding a grill to the front of mine. Thats what I added. I called someone thats been on BBQ Pitmaster and they told me they never used it. They used it to store wood. So I never got it but ended up building one but bigger and more to the same size as the smoker. I made one but I wish it was bigger now.


----------



## boozer (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't use it a whole lot,  but it's nice to have. I don't have your welding/fabricating skills, so I'm glad I ordered it. It's nice for stuff like,  let's say your cooking some brisket at 250, and you wanna cook some chickens at 325..it makes a decent little smoker too, just like with most grills. It's also nice to whip up some steaks or burgers for lunch while you're cooking all day. I won't say I ever get sick of eating bbq, but sometimes I just want some grilled kebabs,  or a chicken sandwich!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking good. Fine job. Dont work too hard.


----------



## Max1 (Mar 5, 2014)

BBQ Pitmasters, used to love that show, they ruined it though, with the new format that they put on it.


----------



## boozer (Mar 6, 2014)

Max said:


> BBQ Pitmasters, used to love that show, they ruined it though, with the new format that they put on it.



Agreed. I mean,  I still like the show,  but it was better before,  it was a crazy bbq reality show.  Now they've made it just a regular cookoff, plus the "Myron Mixon show"! Nothing against him,  but y'know...


----------



## Max1 (Mar 9, 2014)

What? he has a HUGE ego, and thinks he is the greatest.....


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2014)

Well that's cooler than a little speckled pup. Hearty congrats! Can tell your heart and soul are headed in that direction. That is the ticket to success in any field. We are all mighty proud of what you have got done here. Dont work too hard and if you tend to sweat in the cole slaw..cut back on the salt a bit..lol.


----------



## boozer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey thanks BW!  I love this job! But I gotta admit,  it's more work than I thought, a 16 hour a day job just to open for a 3 hour lunch service. I thought it would start off slow until the word spread, and I could kinda ease into it, but it's been crazy busy since the day we opened!  Sometimes I get a little whiny, and my wife says "are you seriously bitching about slicing briskets? Why don't you just go back to working construction then?" Good point!


----------



## DJ (Sep 9, 2014)

Impressive.
dj


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey Dj..you been missing for a while seems like. What is up on your end?


----------

